# FreeBSd Can't Find My Scsi Hard Dirve



## K053 (Apr 19, 2009)

what is the problem ? 


```
no dics found , please verify your disc controller is being properly probed at boot time. See the hardware guide on the documentation menu for clues on diagnosing this type of problem
```

p.s : other linux distroubtion have problem too , but windows [xp] is okay and already installed !


----------



## donald1000 (Apr 19, 2009)

What controller-hardware do you have?


----------



## K053 (Apr 19, 2009)

i dont know what do u mean by hardware controller but i use all as default .


----------



## gilinko (Apr 19, 2009)

We can't help you if you don't know what kind of hardware you have. You need to gain some knowledge of what have, either through windows or a live CD distribution(or open the box to read of the chipsets).


----------



## K053 (Apr 20, 2009)

here is our system information : 



> Cpu : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3GHZ
> 
> Mainborad : ASUSTEK ( P5Qc )
> 
> ...



p.s: recently tried to install ubuntu and passed , but still have problem with (debian , FreeBSd and Centos)


----------



## User23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Your problem is the SATA to IDE bridge for that old PATA Port.
Disabel it in the BIOS so FreeBSD and the other system will boot correctly.

My BIOS called it: Extra IDE Port Enable/Disable (or something like that)

---

I got the same problem on a Intel P35 chipset. I installed an extra PCI Controller to use old IDE devices with PATA.

BTW: I got the same problem with a IDE to SATA adapter. Dunno if this is a general problem or only this single piece of **** ï¿½e


----------

